# pre exhaust training



## Jada (Aug 12, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone of u ever tried this when bringing up a weak bodypart and if so did it help. What was ur experience.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 12, 2013)

It's never seemed to work for me when trying to bring up a lagging body part.

Rest pauses always seem to work so I haven't had the need to try anything else.
Curious to see everyone else's ideas though


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 12, 2013)

Been doing this for about 6 months with my legs. I do all my workouts before I do squats last. I enjoy it. I usually switch my style of liking every 3 to 6 months though. I'll tell u what I can only do like 185 to 225 Max when doing it though. Def much harder.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 12, 2013)

Jada,

I have used pre-exhaust before on shoulders and legs.  Did spurt massive growth, I would say not that much.  One thing that did really work for me was a style called upside down training where you work the SMALL muscles first and follow that with working the BIG muscles after (ie: triceps first, then shoulders, chest )  This worked for me really great!


----------



## PFM (Aug 12, 2013)

PE is one of the Principles Joe Weider claimed as his discovery, nonetheless PE is a great method for several reasons.

PE & Drop Sets are both great for the aging athlete seeking to avoid the risks associated with heavy weights. For instance, I can burn up my quads and hams prior to pressing or squatting and attack muscle fibers with less weight and produce great trauma with medium weights, hence giving my joints a break. All body parts/muscle groups can incorporate this practice of fatigue via isolation and then performing compound movements.

Drop Sets is another way to deep punish muscle fibers by starting with a set of 10 and dropping the weight with no rest and performing another set and another until the muscle is spent.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 12, 2013)

A lot of bodybuilders do pre exhaust pre contest so they could avoid any injuries. Its stupid I hate, you should go heavy with good form all the time unless your up there in age.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2013)

its good if you want to completely exhaust a muscle.  or need to change things up a bit.  

i do drop sets more often than pre exhaust.


----------



## pirovoliko (Aug 12, 2013)

have tried fst-7s with fiorst exercise and really liked it....seemd to keep my muscles on their toes and I still throw it in repeatedly to change things up....


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> PE is one of the Principles Joe Weider claimed as his discovery, nonetheless PE is a great method for several reasons.
> 
> PE & Drop Sets are both great for the aging athlete seeking to avoid the risks associated with heavy weights. For instance, I can burn up my quads and hams prior to pressing or squatting and attack muscle fibers with less weight and produce great trauma with medium weights, hence giving my joints a break. All body parts/muscle groups can incorporate this practice of fatigue via isolation and then performing compound movements.
> 
> Drop Sets is another way to deep punish muscle fibers by starting with a set of 10 and dropping the weight with no rest and performing another set and another until the muscle is spent.



Drop sets have worked very well for me. 
Ill do triple drop sets. No rest time in between is critical. 
The best way is to have your partner strip off the weight 
Quickly for you while your still in position. 
There fore on my last set I will break up the weight
Configuration so they can be stripped down quickly.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2013)

The most effective PE method would be to go back to another islation exercise for that body part after you've done your initial pre-exhaust exercises. This will really stimulate te targeted muscle group.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 12, 2013)

Pre Exhaust training is a great way to bring up body parts that have hit a plateau. Its also an effective way to warm up the muscle a lot so you don't have to go as heavy. For example doing 4 sets of 25 reps on the quad extension before squatting heavy. Definitely good if you are doing sets of squats/bench with over 300 lbs continuously. 

I've found that it helps take a load off my joints when I've increased my strength a large amount. I've used it successfully with many clients as well.


----------



## Azog (Aug 13, 2013)

It seemed to help my chest for a while. I got tired of it tho.
What I could not tolerate pre-exhausting too much was my legs. I couldn't handle "Cashout style" giant sets. My fucking quads and hams would cramp up terribly. I do like hitting squats last in my leg routine though. Helps lighten the workload on squats which saves my hips and back some discomfort. So I guess I do like pre-exhausting legs lol.

I realllllly like pre-exhausting shoulders. I hit lots of isolation moves prior to moving to presses. Again, helps lighten the weight I can press. Which, in turn, saves my shoulders some discomfort/pain.


----------

